# [How To] Softmod your Xbox with Action Replay (For Dummies)



## Cait (Feb 17, 2015)

> Currently a work in progress. Let me know if you see anything wrong / unclear!


 

I looked all over the internet and really have found -old- ways to do it with -old- software with broken links but nothing current. I know there's probably little to no demand for this, but oh well! 

This is my attempt at a "Current" Xbox softmod. I will be using Mechassault, so switch out "MA" for whichever version you have in the instructions.

[ Physical Materials Needed ]
-Original Xbox running dashboard D:1.00.5960.01.
-Action Replay Disc
-USB -> Xbox Memory Card Cord (From Action Replay Kit)
-Xbox Memory Card (From Action Replay Kit)
-MechAssault (Serial #MS02301L on inner ring), Splinter Cell (Any Original), or 007 Agent Under Fire (Serial #1448517)
-A computer running Windows XP -OR- Virtual Windows XP (and XP disc/Iso & Product Code) within Windows Vista/7/8/10



Getting Linux on your Xbox (Softmodding)
On your Windows XP Machine:
(If you don't have Windows XP, you may install XP virtually - see green section below)

Step 1: Download the Linux installer (aka Ndure Installer) for the game you have.

Link to files: (Is this allowed? If not, edit it out.)

```
https://sites.google.com/site/ashholt/ndure
```
 
File Names:
Krayzie_007_Ndure_Installer_v1.0.rar (for 007)
Krayzie_MA_Ndure_Installer_v1.0.rar (For MechAssault)
Krayzie_SC_NTSC_Ndure_Installer_v1.1.rar (For Splitercell)

Step 2: Insert Xbox Memory Card into "USB -> Xbox Memory Card" Cord... and USB cord into the PC








Step 3: Install the action replay software and open






Step 4: Open the Ndure installer in WinRar / Your choice of Un-Rar-er program

Step 5: Open the folder to find 2 folders and a file inside. MA Save, Rescue Disc, and readme.txt.

Step 6: Open MA Save to find udata.zip. Drag udata.zip to PC Database in the middle column of the Action Replay program.






Step 7: Scroll down to MechAssault (Or your appropriate game) and see "Run Linux" as a code.

At this point, if you are not on Windows XP, you won't be able to continue.

Step 8: Drag "Run Linux" over to Data Tel on the left column, wait for it to finish.






Step 9: Put the Xbox memory card into the controller






Step 10: Turn Xbox on and go to Memory Unit on the Xbox

Step 11: Go to Mech Assault, hit RIGHT, then hit "Copy to Xbox Hard Drive". Let it finish.





Step 12: Put in Mech Assault Game. It will load.

Step 13: Hit Campaign, and then "Run Linux" when it comes up.






Step 14: A new window will pop up with the loader information.

Step 15: Hit the first option "Make a backup". Hit "Yes". Hit "Ok".






Step 16: Hit "Backup EEPROM". After it's done hit "Return to main menu"






Step 16: Hit the second option "Install Ndure Softmod". It gives you the option for .06 or .67.

OPTION 1: .06: Use this if you have a default XBox hard drive or a small hard drive
OPTION 2: .67: Use this if you have a LARGE hard drive (250GB)


Step 17: It lets you choose between 2 dashboards. I went with Evolution X. Pick whichever one you think is prettier. (UnleashX pic not mine)






Step 18: Keep hitting "Yes" "Ok" and follow the on screen instructions! :3

You can now run backups or put things on your hard drive and run them!



Putting things on your hard drive
Step 1: Connect your xbox to your router via Ethernet Cable (Sometimes called Cat5/Cat6)
Step 2: Install Filezilla
Step 3: Open Modded Xbox Dashboard. Note the IP address. (Usually 198.x.x.x)
Step 4: Under IP, put your IP address from the dashboard.
Step 5: Put username xbox, password xbox, and port 21. Connect.
Step 6: The right column will show letters. C:\ D:\ E:\ etc. Find your xbox! Open it to view the file-structure of your Xbox. Install programs/emulators/etc as you see fit.


*Making your Xbox an entertainment BEAST!*

Dont screw around with repositories that dont work or the add on option that isnt there. This is the quickest and easiest way to get the programs you need!

Step 1: Download Xbox Media Center 3.5 ( http://digiex.net/downloads/downloa...pps-tools/14068-xbmc-4-xbox-3-5-download.html ) Filename: XBMC4XBOX-3.5-RC2.zip
Step 2: FTP your xbox, head to E:\Apps\. Make a new folder called XBMC
Step 3: Drag everything from XBMC4XBOX-3.5-RC2.zip to XBMC.
Step 4: Launch Xbox, go to Applications, then select XBMC. If it shows up, great! We can continue. If not, may be want to try and reinstall.
Step 5: Download Total Installer for xbox ( http://totalxbmc.tv/new-forum/index.php?topic=2240.0 ) Filename: plugin.program.totalinstaller4Xbox.zip
Step 6: On the xbox go to Programs and addons4xbox
Hit Install from zip file.
Select plugin.program.totalinstaller4xbox.zip in \plugins\ (or wherever you saved it)
It should be installed.
Step 7: On the xbox, open up Programs, select TotalInstaller
Step 8: Select Xbox Compatible, Category that you like (Ex: Video)
Step 9: Select the program you want to install. Example, WatchCartoonOn. Click Install.
Step 10: It will install, then back out to Videos in the main menu. Click Video Plugins
Step 11: Enjoy!

IF YOU GET SCRIPT ERRORS: Try rebooting xbox. Sometimes it runs out of memory and gives error.





















OPTIONAL: Running XP Virtually on Vista/7/8/10:
It's not as hard as it looks, trust me... Setting up Windows 95/98/ME off of a floppy disc with DOS is MUCH harder, LOL

Setting Stuff Up
Step 1: Download VirtualBox AND the expansion pack (For USB2.0) ( https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads ). Install both.
Step 2: Open VirtualBox. Name: XP, Type: Windows, Version: Windows XP 32bit. Hit "next"
Step 3: Ram: 512MB "Next"
Step 4: Create a Virtual Hard Drive Now "Next"
Step 5: Virtual Hard Disc "Next"
Step 6: Dynamically Allocated "Next"
Step 7: 2GB "Create"

Putting the Windows XP ISO/CD into the virtual CD drive
Step 1: Click Settings
Step 2: Click Storage
Step 3: Click the green + Icon in front of a blue floppy disc
Step 4: Click Add CD/DVD Device
Step 5: Click Choose Disc
Step 6: Select WindowsXP.iso
Step 7: Click Ok
Step 8: Hit Start. Your virtual machine will pop up.

Installing XP
Step 1: Windows will start installation. Press "Enter" when it asks to set up Windows XP.Step 2: Press F8 to agree to the ToS.
Step 3: Press "C" to create a partition (This lets windows use the HD)
Step 4: Press "Enter" to agree to the default size (We picked 2gb remember?)
Step 5: Press Enter again to agree
Step 6: Select the top option "format NTSF (Quick)"
Step 7: Wait 5-10 minutes or so
Step 8: Regional Options will pop up. Just hit Next.
Step 9: Type in "XP" under name and hit Next.
Step 10: Type in your XP Product Code. It must match the same ISO. (Example: XP Home SP2 iso must match XP Home SP2 code)
Step 11: Computer's default name is okay, hit Next
Step 12: Any time is okay, hit Next.
Step 13: Wait 3-5 minutes or so. Networking settings comes up. Click "Next"
Step 14: Wait 3-6 minutes. It might say "Press any key to boot from CD". DO NOT PRESS ANY KEYS AT THIS TIME.Step 15: Windows XP will boot. It might adjust resolution/display settings. Click "Okay" if it asks this.
Step 16: A Fancy dancy window will pop up. Click Next
Step 17: Click "Not right now" to windows updates, and Next.
Step 18: Click "Yes this computer will be directly connected to the internet" and Next.
Step 19: Do you want to activate windows now? Click "NO" and next.
Step 20: Enter "XP" under name, then Next.
Step 21: Click Finish
Step 22: Enjoy that sweet, sweet startup sound.

Get things working in XP
Step 1: Click "Devices" then "USB Devices" then "Datatel Max Memory"
Step 2: Click "Devices" then "CD/DVD Devices" then "Host Drive E:/" (Your E may be a different letter no worries)
Step 3: Go through the setup from the CD to install the Action Replay.
Step 4: Continue as normal from step 4 in the above blue section!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2015)

Please fix your font colours.
Kinda hard to see on the dark theme.
Other then that, cheers on beating me to it.

Was planning on making a tut as well ;p


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Please fix your font colours.
> Kinda hard to see on the dark theme.
> Other then that, cheers on beating me to it.
> 
> Was planning on making a tut as well ;p


 
Done


----------



## Cait (Feb 19, 2015)

D: all my formatting removed too..

oh well. I'll do it later.

Added how to install programs as well. Spent a good chunk of last night and today sifting through old stuff before finally finding the one thing that works nowadays! :3


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 19, 2015)

Good tutorial, dude!  One thing I'll say not necessarily about your tutorial but softmodding the xbox in general was I had quite a hard time finding valid downloads or downloads that actually ran when I tried to do this last year.  But as DinohScene hopefully remembers, I'm pretty sure that Xbox was out to get me.  Not a single thing worked right with it.  I still won.


----------



## overlord00 (Feb 19, 2015)

What about the ability for DIY usb-to-memorycard adapters?
That's the way I did it back in the day.

You basically figure out the ID of the USB and put that into a config file for the action replay somewhere. The DIY-usb adapter is seen as a regular/genuine AR adapter. It's cheaper, easy to do and a fun little project.


----------



## dilav (Feb 28, 2015)

to add to overlord post^
AR software and driver modifying is not required anymore with USB flash drives as memory cards.
After finding a compatible flash drive and letting xbox format it to FATX you can use Xplorer360 or Party Buffalo Drive Explorer to move the save file over.


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 28, 2015)

dilav said:


> After finding a compatible flash drive and letting xbox format it to FATX you can use Xplorer360 or Party Buffalo Drive Explorer to move the save file over.



That's the way I did my xbox, made my own usb flash drive adapter cable and I was in business.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 28, 2015)

I have aid/sid from a while ago. I think it is the latest one. I also made a USB->xBox adapter.


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 28, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> I have aid/sid from a while ago. I think it is the latest one. I also made a USB->xBox adapter.



SID 5.11 and Xplorer360 is what I used.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

geez anyone know a cheaper way to get these memory card controller cords? Theyre like $30 on ebay
Edit: Nevermind its a scam, just get a USB cable that plugs into the controller port. Same thing but you can buy it for $2


----------



## tech3475 (May 15, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> geez anyone know a cheaper way to get these memory card controller cords? Theyre like $30 on ebay



I was able years ago to get the xplosive 'lite' version working by using datels drivers.

Alternatively, check if you can use an alternative hack such as the USB drive/cable adapter or the IDE hotswap technique (not recommended though).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

https://sites.google.com/site/ashholt/ndure the link works but the download links on the site don't


----------

